# Hydraulic brake assist kits-opinion?



## Luiz (Dec 21, 2007)

Anybody have an opinion on replacing my 69 GTO stock master cylinder/booster with a hydraulic brake assist kit like from CPP?
My master booster went out and rather than replace with the same, I am thinking going with the assist kit. I need more room between the valve covers and that huge master booster. But my mechanic advised not to do it because if the power steering goes out...so does the brakes.

Thanks!


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Luiz said:


> Anybody have an opinion on replacing my 69 GTO stock master cylinder/booster with a hydraulic brake assist kit like from CPP?
> My master booster went out and rather than replace with the same, I am thinking going with the assist kit. I need more room between the valve covers and that huge master booster. But my mechanic advised not to do it because if the power steering goes out...so does the brakes.
> 
> Thanks!


You want to contact member *BearGFR* on this one. He has the hydroboost on his radical cammed '69. 

My guess would be that if the power steering pump went out or you threw a belt, I would think the brakes will still work, just without the assist - same as power steering when you snap a belt. If the brakes were to go out, I don't think the factory would be putting these on vehicles, let alone the national vehicle safety people wouldn't go for it either.


----------



## Luiz (Dec 21, 2007)

Well my mechanic highly advised against hydraulic brake assist. So we went with the standard vacuum albeit an 8" brake booster vs the 12" in stock. 8" gave me more clearance for my valve covers.


----------

